# طريقة عمل مزود عيد الميلاد المجيد



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*طريقة عمل مزود عيد الميلاد المجيد*

الأدوات
- جبس
- قطعة من الخشب ( الكونتر ) 
- مقاس 50 سم * 50سم
- قطعة خيش
- عيدان من الخشب
مختلفة المقاسات
- دبابيس مكتب
- الوان أصفر وبني
_______
___
_

نبدأ في تثبيت الخيش في قطعة الخيش
في قطعة الخشب بدبابيس المكتب
مع عمل فتحة أمامية
مدخل المغارة
نبدأ في ادخال العيدان الخشب
من الفتحة
وعمل ارتفاعات مختلفة الأرتفاعات
تجهيز الجبس بخلطة بالماء
وصبه علي الخيش
من أعلي
يترك العمل حتي يجف
نبدأ في التلوين بالأصفر والبني
نبدأ في رص التماثيل بالطريقة
التي تروق لك
يمكن أضافة سريا الكهرباء للزينة
وكل عام وأنتم بخير




 










































كل سنه وانتم طيبين
 
منقول​​​


----------



## aymonded (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً يا جميل على تعبك ونقل الموضوع المميز وفكرة حقيقي حلوة وسهلة التنفيذ
أقبل مني كل تقدير وكل سنة وانت في تمام ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## dodo jojo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

رووووووووووووعه بجد مميز جدا..شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

aymonded قال:


> شكراً يا جميل على تعبك ونقل الموضوع المميز وفكرة حقيقي حلوة وسهلة التنفيذ
> أقبل مني كل تقدير وكل سنة وانت في تمام ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
> ​


*شكرا لذوقك ومحبتك
كل سنه وأنت بألف خير*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> رووووووووووووعه بجد مميز جدا..شكرا


*نورت يا غالى
جدا جدا شكراا*


----------

